# Polyphia with Vai



## littlebadboy (Sep 30, 2022)

Interesting, so I thought of sharing!



Didn't notice closely, did Vai do any boomer bends?


----------



## Lemonbaby (Sep 30, 2022)

Saw it yesterday and while the song is kind of OKish, I found Vai's solo very uninspiring.


----------



## nightlight (Sep 30, 2022)

I thought it was a nifty solo, but that may be because I'm a huge Vai fan. Polyphia, on the other hand, I don't know how to headband to, or if it's even possible. Still, I check out their content, it's really cutting edge guitar, though not metal.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 30, 2022)

never listened to Polyphia but I watched it earlier, Steve's solo is great I liked that but the song itself is def not my cup of tea, the musicianship and technical ability is insane but its pretty dull songwise


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 30, 2022)

Shortly after filming that video, they told Vai to stop with the boomer bends and that guitar is dead. Vai wept.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Sep 30, 2022)

Are they truly boomer bends if done with a tremolo? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 30, 2022)

Never seen so much talent combined to produce so much meh


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Sep 30, 2022)

Polyphia gives me ADD.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Sep 30, 2022)

Scott’s tone was the best
Cool to see him play a xyphos
Overall the song was meh
Vai’s part was cool


----------



## nightlight (Sep 30, 2022)

Hey, you can chinbang to it!


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 30, 2022)

Crazy amount of talent, but the overall product isn't to my taste. It's just too much wanking off, somehow.

Of all the tones and playing, the bass is very nice.

Also I just find the whole music video idea to be super bizarre. Like, the guitars aren't plugged in... so all the weird miming and pretending... why!


----------



## Drew (Sep 30, 2022)

I respect these guys' technique, but I can't get into this, it feels like a bunch of intros strung together and never really settles into a groove. 

I suppose I could say the same abou Vai's music, in general, too, though, and I'll say the same thing for both of them - theyre doing their own thing, sound like no one else, and good for them.


----------



## feilong29 (Sep 30, 2022)

Finally...a Vai solo I can actually play!


----------



## neurosis (Sep 30, 2022)

I liked it. The bass is slowly becoming my favorite element in this band. It was nice seeing other people apart from Tim get the spotlight.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 30, 2022)

I’m more impressed with the rhythm section. Vai never disappoint, but I think these guys are good, but their rhythm section is better than they are.


----------



## narad (Sep 30, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Shortly after filming that video, they told Vai to stop with the boomer bends and that guitar is dead. Vai wept.



It's amazing they even knew about Vai since they've never listened to guitar-based music before.


----------



## coreysMonster (Sep 30, 2022)

Hey when Vai's solo started it actually sounded like a real song and not just Instagram-wanking for once.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 1, 2022)

Some damn sexy guitars in that video, that's for certain.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 1, 2022)

-Ha. Those noobs don't even realise their distorsion pedal is off half of the time.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 1, 2022)

I kept waiting for Vai to totally cut loose and he never did. I felt like the song was waiting for a dramatic final flourish that never arrived.


----------



## CerealKiller (Oct 1, 2022)

Man, I don't get it. I can sort of dig the rhythm (not really but sort of), but I'm just sat there waiting for something to happen. Vai is cool, but even his part was pretty tame.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 1, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> Also I just find the whole music video idea to be super bizarre. Like, the guitars aren't plugged in... so all the weird miming and pretending... why!



You know music videos have been miming and pretending since forever right?


----------



## nangillala (Oct 1, 2022)

Nice Ibanez commercial.


----------



## NotDonVito (Oct 1, 2022)

I like how every time there's a Pollyphia thread on here, you've got all these people posting "meh" and "not really into it", but there's always like 5+ pages of replies and reactions.


----------



## profwoot (Oct 1, 2022)

Weird song. Feels like it's just 6 minutes of default Polyphia riffs over a couple default Polyphia beats. Seems like they at least could have given the bassist a feature for a couple bars. I wonder if he's making a deliberate point lately to just serve the song, or if he did less of the writing or something. I really enjoy his flex sections when they throw him one.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 1, 2022)

Finally, Polyphia haters have to pretend to like one song, or else admit they are just haters.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 1, 2022)

CerealKiller said:


> Man, I don't get it. I can sort of dig the rhythm (not really but sort of), but I'm just sat there waiting for something to happen. Vai is cool, but even his part was pretty tame.


Like for them to start rapping, or break the fourth wall or something? It seemed to follow a very normal song structure to me, so I’m not sure what else could have happened. Maybe a breakdown?


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 1, 2022)

Shit. I now want ONE Polyphia song to start with a breakdown, and then just steadily “devolve” into a catchy/poppy Polyphia track. But slowly enough that it takes a full minute to kick in.


----------



## narad (Oct 1, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> Finally, Polyphia haters have to pretend to like one song, or else admit they are just haters.



Thankfully we'll always have "Aviator" to save us from that.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 1, 2022)

Awwww, almost took the bait.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 2, 2022)

Big Vai and Polyphia fan. Indifferent about this song. Definitely my least favorite of the new singles.

That being said, this is fucking cool. Vai has mentioned Polyphia in interviews before and he’s definitely an influence on Tim. Getting him to play on a song while the band is (seeming to at least) breaking out to a more mainstream audience must feel amazing. Good for them.


----------



## CerealKiller (Oct 2, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Like for them to start rapping, or break the fourth wall or something? It seemed to follow a very normal song structure to me, so I’m not sure what else could have happened. Maybe a breakdown?


Sure why not, rapping and breakdowns, the great fail-saves of songwriting.


----------



## Adieu (Oct 2, 2022)

CerealKiller said:


> Sure why not, rapping and breakdowns, the great fail-saves of songwriting.


----------



## Adieu (Oct 2, 2022)

Meh, whatever... neck tat dude is pretty good at executing bassist techniques on a guitar, but it doesn't actually go anywhere from there.


----------



## Siggevaio (Oct 2, 2022)

Guest solos rarely does it for me. Vai is out of his comfort zone and I get why the idea is appealing in theory but the result is often pretty bland. I don't want Scott and Tim to do solos on Vai songs either. 

I think the only way is to have a real collaboration where both artists write the song together. Not just have one artist write the song in their style and leave a few bars for someone else to solo on. It's as inspiring as watching guitarists solo over backing tracks on YouTube.


----------



## Kaura (Oct 2, 2022)

NotDonVito said:


> I like how every time there's a Pollyphia thread on here, you've got all these people posting "meh" and "not really into it", but there's always like 5+ pages of replies and reactions.



SS.org confirmed tsundere af. "I-it's not like I even like Polyphia, I just decided to give this new song a try, b-baka!"


----------



## MUTANTOID (Oct 2, 2022)

Siggevaio said:


> It's as inspiring as watching guitarists solo over backing tracks on YouTube.


The only thing missing from OP's vid is a NORDVPN ad somewhere between intro2 and intro5?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2022)

I like the idea, old school and new school playing together, but I don't think anything is especially memorable.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 2, 2022)

T


MaxOfMetal said:


> I like the idea, old school and new school playing together, but I don't think anything is especially memorable.


The Vai and Orianthi song worked much better. This feels like Ibanez put it in motion, for an uncertain artistic result.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2022)

Andromalia said:


> T
> 
> The Vai and Orianthi song worked much better. This feels like Ibanez put it in motion, for an uncertain artistic result.



They've shared Ibanez sponsored events in the past, so there's definitely a connection there, but I don't think it's as forced as implied, regardless of how much I like or don't like the track. 

I don't even remember what the Orianthi collab sounded like if that's any indicator of how much I liked it.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Oct 2, 2022)

I guess I'm just old or something. Have been listening to shred guitar since the late 80's and kind of get burnt out on it. That's why I love Polyphia - to me, they're just completely different. Yes, they play fast but it is...different. I can listen to their albums and they all sound different to me. It's that anticipation of what they're going to put out next that keeps me coming back. It does get "old" after a while, but it's nice to intersperse this with the other guitar-based music I listen to.

I love this song. Especially since it has Vai in it (favorite guitarist since "Flex-able" came out).


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Oct 2, 2022)

Surveyor 777 said:


> I guess I'm just old or something. Have been listening to shred guitar since the late 80's and kind of get burnt out on it. That's why I love Polyphia - to me, they're just completely different. Yes, they play fast but it is...different. I can listen to their albums and they all sound different to me. It's that anticipation of what they're going to put out next that keeps me coming back. It does get "old" after a while, but it's nice to intersperse this with the other guitar-based music I listen to.
> 
> I love this song. Especially since it has Vai in it (favorite guitarist since "Flex-able" came out).



I get the opposite impression, personally. I've never heard anything from Polyphia that stands out as genre-defining. Most of the novelty surrounding their music seems to be that they play on the clean channel. 

If anything, I'd say a lot of people reserve criticism because they don't want to be called "boomers" who aren't open-minded about guitar music trying something new. It's a prejudice as generic as old people complaining about kids. Ironically, I never took to Polyphia's music specifically because it sounds spastic to me in the same way some older guitar-based music did. Not every guy banging on his acoustic was Don Ross, nor was every player ripping solos in Phrygian dominant Yngwie Malmsteen. 

I'd love to know what shred guitar is as a genre anyway. Yngwie had a band and produced some incredible albums. Vai was very musically unique, to the point his reputation is simultaneously that of a shred guitar god and someone who has nothing to do with shred music. We could go through the whole gamut of players here, but the point is that, at some point, "shred" just became a synonym for "bad" and any good music that came out of that genre was declassified as shred by virtue of it being good. 

To flip that back around, novelty isn't quality. It's cool that Polyphia is trying something new, but no one here needs to be embarrassed about disliking it. Maybe something cool emerges from this genre someday, but for me this isn't it.


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 2, 2022)

Okay I finally listened to it, it was actually better than I expected for my tastes which is weird. 

What I didn't expect is Mr LePage coming out with that Xiphos?? Damnnnnnnnn.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Oct 2, 2022)

Kind of cool. I was hoping Vai would take a few leaves from Polyphia's book and try something new, but it just ended up being Polyphia with a Vai solo in it. 

But I guess you dont hire Steve Vai to be on your track if you dont want it to sound like Steve Vai, so there's that to consider too.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 2, 2022)

I’m actually surprised that more people on here don’t like Polyphia. I absolutely love their stuff since Levels/Devils. For me it hits all the stuff I love about newer music - syncopation, novel techniques, and lower than traditional tuning. Oddly, I find their stuff prior to that album boring, specifically because it lacked that stuff.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Oct 2, 2022)

it's a great Ibanez commercial thats for sure.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Oct 2, 2022)

Winspear said:


> You know music videos have been miming and pretending since forever right?


Yes of course I know that. But for some reason this video was particularly obnoxious. This one is almost to the point of parody, with the facial expressions, exaggerated body language etc, with the full view blatantly showing the empty output jack.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 2, 2022)

I thought the dolly shot that introduces Vai was awesome. Beautiful camera work.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Oct 2, 2022)

its interseting he is seated on a throne.


Bloody_Inferno said:


> I thought the dolly shot that introduces Vai was awesome. Beautiful camera work


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Oct 2, 2022)

50 seconds in, and all I can think about is how squeaky clean the production is. The guitars are so heavily edited that they might as well have been programmed. I feel like that is the whole reason the song doesn't click with a lot of people. Music is about invoking emotions, right. Clean electric and acoustic guitars are pretty well established by the masses as *the* way of channelling emotion through the instrument. So it comes off as disingenuous when all the feel has been edited away. It does sound a lot like Polyphia made with the latest guitar VSTi.

That said, Scotty's guitar solo was dope. Vai's parts were cool and very Vai. The last 1/3rd was definitely my favorite part.


----------



## littlebadboy (Oct 3, 2022)

Anybody noticed any boomer bends?


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 3, 2022)

littlebadboy said:


> Anybody noticed any boomer bends?


It's funny, because I hadn't actually heard the term "Boomer bends" until in this thread. But idk, I like to bend, AND I'm tryna learn this gaht-dang thumping thing everyone since Tosin is doing. I'm Gen X, though, so maybe I'm allowed to like both?


----------



## Hoss632 (Oct 3, 2022)

I personally loved the song. What Polyphia are is doing is refreshing, and Vai's flavor was a nice juxtaposition to everything.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Oct 3, 2022)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> 50 seconds in, and all I can think about is how squeaky clean the production is. The guitars are so heavily edited that they might as well have been programmed.


Plot twist! It's all just programmed and the funky hipsters were casted by the record company.

BTW, am I the only one thinking Tim Henson needs a high five?


----------



## chewpac (Oct 3, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> I personally loved the song. What Polyphia are is doing is refreshing, and Vai's flavor was a nice juxtaposition to everything.


+1. loved the video, too.


----------



## Naxxpipe (Oct 3, 2022)

As much as I personally don't like it, what they are doing is a breath of fresh air, and I appreciate the musicianship and innovation. I hope they stick around and keep on doing their thing!

Also, boomer bends are great!


----------



## gabito (Oct 3, 2022)

Nice.

No their best song ever (Polyphia's or Vai's), but nice nonetheless.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 3, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> its interseting he is seated on a throne.



As a proper king should be.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Oct 3, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> It's funny, because I hadn't actually heard the term "Boomer bends" until in this thread. But idk, I like to bend, AND I'm tryna learn this gaht-dang thumping thing everyone since Tosin is doing. I'm Gen X, though, so maybe I'm allowed to like both?


bends are part of the the guitar vocabulary. to omit them only truncates the players ability for expression. it's not a well thought out derogatory term used by confused gen z'ers


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Oct 3, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> bends are part of the the guitar vocabulary. to omit them only truncates the players ability for expression. it's not a well thought out derogatory term used by confused gen z'ers



Add me to the list of people who hadn't heard of "boomer bends" before now  

I hesitant to believe it's a real criticism because its a core technique of guitar playing that new players will want to incorporate into their style at some point as well. It doesn't mean it's the right fit for every song, but I find it difficult to believe anyone who plays guitar will look at bends as being exhausted of their creative potential. 

An important part of the evolution of rock and metal since the 80s has been the incorporation of harmonic and rhythmic complexity from other styles of music. Petrucci is an obvious example of someone who pushed his music to have greater underlying variation for him to exploit as a soloist. 

I assume everyone has seen Paul Gilbert's take on bending. The title is clickbaity...his point is basically that rock and metal had to evolve in the direction of blues and jazz to remain fresh. But suffice it to say that bending and vibrato are as essential to guitar playing in 2022 as they ever were.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Oct 3, 2022)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Add me to the list of people who hadn't heard of "boomer bends" before now
> 
> I hesitant to believe it's a real criticism because its a core technique of guitar playing that new players will want to incorporate into their style at some point as well. It doesn't mean it's the right fit for every song, but I find it difficult to believe anyone who plays guitar will look at bends as being exhausted of their creative potential.
> 
> ...



first heard it as a youtube thing. look up 'boomer bends'


----------



## profwoot (Oct 3, 2022)

"Boomer bends" was something Tim Henson said group in the group interview with Tosin and Misha by Rick Beato. He was off-handedly referring specifically to a certain kind of bending, not all bending.


----------



## littlebadboy (Oct 3, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> It's funny, because I hadn't actually heard the term "Boomer bends" until in this thread. But idk, I like to bend, AND I'm tryna learn this gaht-dang thumping thing everyone since Tosin is doing. I'm Gen X, though, so maybe I'm allowed to like both?





ShredmasterD said:


> bends are part of the the guitar vocabulary. to omit them only truncates the players ability for expression. it's not a well thought out derogatory term used by confused gen z'ers





Sermo Lupi said:


> Add me to the list of people who hadn't heard of "boomer bends" before now
> 
> I hesitant to believe it's a real criticism because its a core technique of guitar playing that new players will want to incorporate into their style at some point as well. It doesn't mean it's the right fit for every song, but I find it difficult to believe anyone who plays guitar will look at bends as being exhausted of their creative potential.
> 
> ...






profwoot said:


> "Boomer bends" was something Tim Henson said group in the group interview with Tosin and Misha by Rick Beato. He was off-handedly referring specifically to a certain kind of bending, not all bending.



You guys know that I'm not the one who coined up "boomer bends", right? I'm close to boomer age myself actually.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Oct 4, 2022)

littlebadboy said:


> You guys know that I'm not the one who coined up "boomer bends", right? I'm close to boomer age myself actually.




No one said you did. All the quoted comments simply said it was the first they'd heard of it. 

From the video you posted, I can see why. It was just some stupid comment Tim (?) made and backtracked on. Doesn't seem too widespread an opinion (although, as with most things, there's probably loads of teenagers using it as a pejorative in Youtube comment sections).


----------



## ShredmasterD (Oct 4, 2022)

when I fist heard the term boomer bends...I thought is was in reference to old guys getting nitrogen narcosis aka 'the bends' after a long dive hunting treasure


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 4, 2022)

profwoot said:


> "Boomer bends" was something Tim Henson said group in the group interview with Tosin and Misha by Rick Beato. He was off-handedly referring specifically to a certain kind of bending, not all bending.



Yeah, I took it more as a generalized comment towards recycled blooze lawyer licks than bending specifically.


----------



## sylcfh (Oct 5, 2022)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Add me to the list of people who hadn't heard of "boomer bends" before now
> 
> I hesitant to believe it's a real criticism because its a core technique of guitar playing that new players will want to incorporate into their style at some point as well. It doesn't mean it's the right fit for every song, but I find it difficult to believe anyone who plays guitar will look at bends as being exhausted of their creative potential.
> 
> ...






But metal came from Sabbath which was already blues based. I think it goes in cycles. When metal shed the blues influence, you got thrash, death, black metal etc...


----------



## Dooky (Oct 6, 2022)

Heard one Polyphia song, you've heard them all.


----------



## Zhysick (Oct 6, 2022)

Three things:

1- Vai can do all range from boomer to omega generation in the same bend.

2- Vai is the only thing that made this song not be terribly boring 100% of the time and only because of the expectation to see/hear something cool because his solo is as uninspiring as the whole song.

3- I still don't like Vai but that PIA is awesome.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 6, 2022)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> 50 seconds in, and all I can think about is how squeaky clean the production is. The guitars are so heavily edited that they might as well have been programmed. I feel like that is the whole reason the song doesn't click with a lot of people. Music is about invoking emotions, right. Clean electric and acoustic guitars are pretty well established by the masses as *the* way of channelling emotion through the instrument. So it comes off as disingenuous when all the feel has been edited away. It does sound a lot like Polyphia made with the latest guitar VSTi.
> 
> That said, Scotty's guitar solo was dope. Vai's parts were cool and very Vai. The last 1/3rd was definitely my favorite part.


Literally, everything I was going to say. 
The melody toward the end is great. 

But yeah they should have done the intro on an actual Classical.


----------



## littlebadboy (Oct 8, 2022)

According to Vai's interview on Guitar World...



> But as Vai recalls, he was taken aback at how chopped up and manipulated his original contribution was when he heard the edited track for the first time.
> 
> “Usually when I do something for somebody, they just take it the way it is,” he explains. “These guys are very creative, and they like to manipulate things. Which is fine, I told them, ‘Do whatever you like. Here’s what I’ve got.’”



So, I guess it was chopped, manipulated, and edited to fit in.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Oct 8, 2022)

littlebadboy said:


> According to Vai's interview on Guitar World...
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess it was chopped, manipulated, and edited to fit in.


Vai's response is gratious and classy. I guaranty Vai's accomplishments and body of work will far outlive polyphia's.


----------



## Thrashman (Oct 8, 2022)

The chopped up part most likely refers to the intro and outro of his solo where there's multiple guitar lines playing at once.

I like the track, but then again I'm also a huge Polyphia fan as well and you really cannot deny that Tim and Scott are the leaders of the next generation of guitar players out there. They're absolutely unreal and ridiculously talented.


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Oct 9, 2022)

Why does the guitar player look like some weird sex doll?


----------



## Xaeldaren (Oct 9, 2022)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> Why does the guitar player look like some weird sex doll?



Because you're old.


----------



## Ross82 (Oct 9, 2022)

Dooky said:


> Heard one Polyphia song, you've heard them all.


This is pretty much spot on. The same over-compressed, quantized plink-plonk stuff.

Like nearly every "Virtuoso" player out there, I appreciate and respect the technical ability but the songs are incredibly un-interesting, perfect elevator music but 'To each his own'. 

GG is about the only virtuoso I can listen to for more than 5 mins.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 9, 2022)

_*voiceover narration*_

And it was at this moment that Vai knew his career was over...

...unless he performed one last hooray before finally going out quietly...

...thus, he made his decision to collaborate with the modern, younger generation of fleetingly trending names...


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 10, 2022)

Hollowway said:


>



The car horn at around 2:15 is killing me


----------



## Matt08642 (Oct 11, 2022)

I've been enjoying Polyphia a lot more in my car while driving around than I do sitting at home or with headphones. Might be because the production sounds way punchier there, or it's just the vibe of the music. Either way, I've been humming some melodies from this song since it came out so at least that's memorable to me lol.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 11, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> I've been enjoying Polyphia a lot more in my car while driving around than I do sitting at home or with headphones. Might be because the production sounds way punchier there, or it's just the vibe of the music. Either way, I've been humming some melodies from this song since it came out so at least that's memorable to me lol.


It's really good background art. Definitely more enjoyable for me when I'm not directly paying attention to it, but that's most instrumental music that focuses on guitar leads to me anyways.


----------



## NotDonVito (Oct 12, 2022)

NotDonVito said:


> I like how every time there's a Pollyphia thread on here, you've got all these people posting "meh" and "not really into it", but there's always like 5+ pages of replies and reactions.


Just wanted to check in now that we're on page 5 of Polyphia thread.


----------



## narad (Oct 12, 2022)

NotDonVito said:


> Just wanted to check in now that we're on page 5 of Polyphia thread.



Don't be shocked when threads wind up consisting of multiple pages of reactions to a topic.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 12, 2022)

narad said:


> Don't be shocked when threads wind up consisting of multiple pages of reactions to a topic.


And here’s a topic we can react to: Ibanez just released tím’s new sig:








It’s called the TOD10N. Which sounds dangerously close to ID 10 T, unfortunately.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Oct 12, 2022)

Hollowway said:


>



Better than the original. Love the trumpet guy...


----------



## narad (Oct 12, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> And here’s a topic we can react to: Ibanez just released tím’s new sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, not really into it.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 12, 2022)

The amount of negativity that comes from other guitar players is hilarious. 

Polyphia is opening a new generation not just to guitar but to shred and instrumental music, can you guys just piss off and let the guitar SURVIVE? Otherwise it dies with your generation or your opinion.

You don't like it, turn the channel.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 12, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> And here’s a topic we can react to: Ibanez just released tím’s new sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs more neck tattoos


----------



## NoodleFace (Oct 12, 2022)

DiezelMonster said:


> The amount of negativity that comes from other guitar players is hilarious.
> 
> Polyphia is opening a new generation not just to guitar but to shred and instrumental music, can you guys just piss off and let the guitar SURVIVE? Otherwise it dies with your generation or your opinion.
> 
> You don't like it, turn the channel.


My only problem with Polyphia isn't even Polyphia's fault. It's all these guitarists coming out that all sound exactly like Tim. It's over-saturated now. I mean obviously their style struck a chord with people and is inspiring a lot - but I just wish people would stop making Polyphia songs.


----------



## Velokki (Oct 12, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> And here’s a topic we can react to: Ibanez just released tím’s new sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit. On the site it looks so bad. https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/tod10n_5b_01.html

Really, like a starter pack travel guitar! With a blank board it could look decent.


----------



## neurosis (Oct 12, 2022)

Velokki said:


> Holy shit. On the site it looks so bad. https://www.ibanez.com/usa/products/detail/tod10n_5b_01.html
> 
> Really, like a starter pack travel guitar! With a blank board it could look decent.


In my experience that is what walnut looks like. I think the fretboard inlay is what makes it look a little over the top to be honest. The binding and rest of materials look good to me. How much will it retail for?


----------



## Matt08642 (Oct 12, 2022)

Guitar: *exists*

SSO: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Velokki (Oct 12, 2022)

neurosis said:


> In my experience that is what walnut looks like. I think the fretboard inlay is what makes it look a little over the top to be honest. The binding and rest of materials look good to me. How much will it retail for?


Exactly - I meant blank board = no inlays! The inlay looks super tacky and makes the whole guitar look like a Fisher Price thing.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 12, 2022)

Listening.... and back to Holdsworth I go.


----------



## michael_bolton (Oct 12, 2022)

Vai's solo is meh esp by Vai's standard.
Main dude (Hanson?) - obv the chops are superb but that hybrid picking punchy sound gets old pretty fast at least for me.
The other dude - more of a "standard" shredder - like him the most out of the guitarists in this vid but I'm not digging the tune overall so there's that.

My 2c


----------



## Zhysick (Oct 12, 2022)

OOh,


DiezelMonster said:


> The amount of negativity that comes from other guitar players is hilarious.
> 
> Polyphia is opening a new generation not just to guitar but to shred and instrumental music, can you guys just piss off and let the guitar SURVIVE? Otherwise it dies with your generation or your opinion.
> 
> You don't like it, turn the channel.


 That's why your reaction to negative posts is laughing...

New generation? Ok, but that doesn't mean I must like it. Chris Buck is also new generation and his chops are tastefull.

Different strokes for different folks. If you don't like our opinion go to a different thread


----------



## Dooky (Oct 12, 2022)

DiezelMonster said:


> The amount of negativity that comes from other guitar players is hilarious.
> 
> Polyphia is opening a new generation not just to guitar but to shred and instrumental music, can you guys just piss off and let the guitar SURVIVE? Otherwise it dies with your generation or your opinion.
> 
> You don't like it, turn the channel.


There are plenty of other new generation guitar players who are actually playing music that doesn't all sound like the same clean-with-natural-harmonics-thrown-in-every-5-seconds-elevator-music-snoozefest. Polyphia aren't the new messiah's that will ensure the survival of guitar for decades to come, buddy.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Oct 13, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> And here’s a topic we can react to: Ibanez just released tím’s new sig:
> 
> It’s called the TOD10N. Which sounds dangerously close to ID 10 T, unfortunately.



What is it with Ibanez and those awful brown ferrets?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 13, 2022)

Lemonbaby said:


> What is it with Ibanez and those awful brown ferrets?


----------



## NoodleFace (Oct 13, 2022)

My Ibanez didn't come with ferrets and I feel ripped off.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 13, 2022)

DiezelMonster said:


> The amount of negativity that comes from other guitar players is hilarious.
> 
> Polyphia is opening a new generation not just to guitar but to shred and instrumental music, can you guys just piss off and let the guitar SURVIVE? Otherwise it dies with your generation or your opinion.
> 
> You don't like it, turn the channel.



The negativity towards them is exactly the same as when Children of Bodom started blowing up in the 00s. I can’t believe I’m seeing identical comments again 20 years later about: 
Appearance/clothes/makeup
Bringing back the guitar god image
New style of guitar music
Modernising guitar music
How they don’t play more like X generation of bands
Inspiring the next generation of players
Appealing to a younger audience


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Oct 13, 2022)

After listening some more to Ego Death to familiarize, it just sounds like a collection of riffs more than a song. No cohesiveness but I love Scott's solo. Lower tier Polyphia for me.


----------



## neurosis (Oct 13, 2022)

I think some of. you are missing the point. This stuff is meant to be eclectic and doesn't have the flow of other styles/composition. It is made on a computer in chunks. The whole approach to the writing is beat based. The guitar is not even treated or looked at like a guitar. Most of this stuff gets written on the computer then translated to the guitar. Hence the disruptive, choppy vibe of it all. This is less rock and more rap. 

Then again, to each his own and enjoy it if you want. For me they are hit and miss but they get my attention, that's for sure. 

Don't get angry about it. It's just music.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 13, 2022)

Dooky said:


> There are plenty of other new generation guitar players who are actually playing music that doesn't all sound like the same clean-with-natural-harmonics-thrown-in-every-5-seconds-elevator-music-snoozefest. Polyphia aren't the new messiah's that will ensure the survival of guitar for decades to come, buddy.


I didn't say they were Buddy! 


Okay, Buddy?


----------



## Guitarmiester (Oct 13, 2022)

Based on all of the comments, I was expecting this to be a quick play and almost instantly close the video. That wasn't the case. I ended up listening to most of the song with minimal skipping ahead. It's not something I'd purposely listen to but was definitely interesting enough to watch. 

The video reminded me that I saw these guys years ago at a small local venue. They were the opening band although I can't at all remember who I was there to see. At that time, they looked like a group of kids that clearly had talent and little to no stage presence. It was awkward to watch but pretty cool to see they've gone quite a ways.


----------



## cowboystring (Oct 13, 2022)

Got goosebumps towards the the end. It was incredible!


----------



## Dooky (Oct 13, 2022)

DiezelMonster said:


> I didn't say they were Buddy!
> 
> 
> Okay, Buddy?


You certainly implied it, buddy bud buddington budster buddy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 13, 2022)

He's not your buddy, guy.


----------



## Dooky (Oct 14, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> He's not your buddy, guy.


I think it's pretty obvious that he is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## frogunrua (Oct 14, 2022)

I came here for Polyphia, but I stayed for the dive boomers.


----------



## Slide187 (Oct 14, 2022)

These cats are off the rails math-music, and not my bag normally, but I’m def blown away every time I hear/see something from them. And I love their drummer, dude is nasty. I did find it entertaining when that was released that Tim Henderschnitz or whatevathafuk his name is allowed a 62 yr old man to rip a lead on one of his tracks.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 14, 2022)

Dooky said:


> You certainly implied it, buddy bud buddington budster buddy.


Listen, Pal, I most certainly am your buddy. I didn't mean to imply anything that would get you so rattled. 

Okay buddy?


----------



## KentBrockman (Oct 14, 2022)

I quite like Polyphia, especially their The Most Hated EP, but I found this song to be quite dull. I’m also a huge Steve Vai fan FWIW.


----------



## Slide187 (Oct 14, 2022)

Do you think that when they asked Steve to collaborate he was like “that’s a band? Didn’t I just have a couple of those removed at my last colonoscopy?” 

Amirite guys?

Guys?

Guuuuys??…..


----------



## Adriel (Oct 15, 2022)

Late discovering this - holy shit that drummer. Amazing piece of music all around.


----------



## profwoot (Oct 15, 2022)

Ok I figured out the problem. The entire song is the same 8-bar chord progression on repeat. Granted, they play it in a bunch of different and interesting ways, but what happens is after 3 straight minutes of this (about 12x through the chord progression), you're looking for a change section so badly that it's actually _disappointing_ when _Steve effing Vai _shows up to solo over the same god damn chord progression for the rest of the song.

I do really like Polyphia; this song just grinds my gears.


----------



## Matt08642 (Nov 1, 2022)

profwoot said:


> Ok I figured out the problem. The entire song is the same 8-bar chord progression on repeat. Granted, they play it in a bunch of different and interesting ways, but what happens is after 3 straight minutes of this (about 12x through the chord progression), you're looking for a change section so badly that it's actually _disappointing_ when _Steve effing Vai _shows up to solo over the same god damn chord progression for the rest of the song.
> 
> I do really like Polyphia; this song just grinds my gears.



The progression is actually different when Steve comes in for a bit, but overall yeah it's kind of like jamming to a backing track lol.


----------



## Wc707 (Nov 1, 2022)

Scott's guitar is sick.


----------

